

The Programmer Hierarchy - jarrodvanda
http://i.imgur.com/G7WyP.gif

======
plesn
The way programmers see each other was especially good in the "language
matrix" : <http://i.imgur.com/1gF1j.jpg>

~~~
alttab
I like how the only difference between Java and Ruby to a Lisp guy is Sarah
Palin's boobs.

------
rue
Odd conflict, I did not find this [Funny] even though the title promised such.

------
olefoo
The better map would represent this as a doubly linked circular list since
pretty much any type of programmer considers the language they are most
effective in to make them superior to every other sort of programmer.

I don't know what it is about programming as a profession, but something which
ought to be humbling (have you ever created a bug-free program of any
consequence?), produces a surprisingly large number of people who are
insufferably arrogant out of all proportion to their accomplishments.

Or perhaps the arrogance is defensive, and is built around the fear of being
found out as a fallible human being, not some godlike creator.

------
nowarninglabel
Glad to see Java programmers were right where they belong.

~~~
crpatino
Java's now 2 orders of magnitude below Visual Basic? Do I smell a reflective
relationship in there?

------
jacquesm
Shouldn't clojure be at the very top there, on the left above lisp? ;)

Smalltalk is conspicuously absent.

~~~
olalonde
Shouldn't Verilog/VHDL be on top? :)

~~~
jacquesm
Hehe, good point. How about the soldering iron then? Or the wire-wrap gun?

------
alinajaf
Am I the only one here who has a broad smattering of skills in that graph
(around about C, PHP, Ruby, Javascript, HTML etc.) and don't see myself
inferior/superior to anyone on that list? Incompetent programmers are
incompetent no matter what language they use to (not) get the job done.

------
alttab
I dont see a lot of Java/Pascal animosity, although as a full time Rubyist I
could at least tip my hat at the arrogance. I'd say ObjC and Flash/Flex/Fusion
are absent and would put the Ruby guys on their feet - simply because these
guys (on average) make 20k more.

------
binomial
I'd expect it to be more of a cyclic graph in reality.

------
ansgri
Clojure: superior from both Lisp and Java ends ^_-

